

Labrador: A web-based, database agnostic client for Rails development databases - chrismccord
http://chrismccord.github.com/labrador/

======
brittohalloran
The install code toggles are a really nice UI feature.

~~~
chrismccord
Thanks. Given the different platform setups and the fact that this is just a
Rails app, I couldn't think of a better way to maintain the simple copy/paste
setup without resorting to | sh or a separate install script.

------
pklingem
This looks very nice. I'm a Linux (Fedora) user and the options for GUI
database tools are very limited. I'm also a Rails developer, so I'll be
interested in pitching in if I can. One question, since pow isn't an option
for me, how do I connect labrador to my databases?

P.S. I love the name.

~~~
pklingem
Ok I think I answered that question by doing this:

    
    
        cd ~/apps/.labrador
        rails s -p 3002
        firefox localhost:3002/~/apps/myapp
    

now I get:

    
    
        No such file or directory - /tmp/mysql.sock

~~~
chrismccord
You guessed right. This is how you run the app without pow. Next on my todo
list is adding url path option to the readme for non OSX users, and maybe
recommending something like `alias labrador-start='cd ~/.labrador && bundle
exec rails s -p 5200`. I've successfully had things up and running on Ubuntu
with mysql. Do you have the socket: defined in your database.yml?

------
johnbellone
Pumped about this. Going to take a look when I am done with the nine-to-five.
Good work!

------
cmer
This is awesome!

Can we hope for Redis support in the future?

~~~
chrismccord
Thanks! Redis support and manual connections are the next features I would
like to get in place.

